# Bow tuning price



## Hannibal King

ttt


----------



## FallVitals

Well,,, iv never hd my bow tech tune my bow. Closest I got to that was having him set up my arrow rest with levels, and eye balling the center shot (now that im reading more into tuning, im gonna start doing my own, i think i made a mistake never paper tuning or any thing...)

but,, if i recall... i think the prices on the wall were $15 for paper tuning. $40 for 'laser' tuning. (I can only guess thats using a ex center laeser center shot tool, but paper tuning would do that at a lot less money)

And i think he had some kinda of other tuning, but i cant recall. i just know, after paying him $40 to change the stirngs on my bow with vapor trails, im doing every thing myself from now on.

after driving 20 miles there, it was an easy $20-$50 id pay him in work on my bow.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Is "tuning" the proper word? Bow technicians can only get you close. YOU are part of the tuning. One person I know charges $20.00 per hour and you have to be there for the entire process.


----------



## Buksknr53

I live about 15 minutes from the only bowshop in my city,two if you count Dick's Sporting Goods). My shop does good work, but you pay dearly for it. When I bought my first compound bow about 5 years ago,(used) My bowshop charged me $80 to set the draw legnth, adjust the draw weight, install a sight and rest and set the nocking point. After watching how easy it was and considering what I paid, I decided to learn as much as I can, as fast as I can about bow set up and tuning. I have everything I need except a press, which will come soon. I had my shop install a new set of cables and string recently and they charged me $40 labor, $6 to re-install the peep, and $4 for a D loop, which was tied wrong. The G5 peep was not tied in and was damaged. The final cost for my new string and cables, (Winners Choice) was $160, which I thought was dediculous. My press can't get here fast enough!


----------



## bfisher

I've been shooting for so long that my shoulders are worn out. I've worked and hung out in various shops over the years. I've never had a bow in a shop for any repairs or anything else.

From what I've learned over those decades is that a shop can not TUNE a bow for YOU. Everybody shoots a bow slightly different. Everybody has a slightly different draw length that works best for them. A shop can, therefore, set the bow up, mounting the rest and other accessories. They can set centershot and nock point height. Then YOU must be the shooter when the tuning comes into play. 

If you do the tuning at the shop someone may be there to help you make various adjustments, but YOU must be the shooter. They can go ahead and shoot the bow and tune it, and when you shoot it it may be slightly "not tuned" for your style. So what was the point?

My point is, why pay someone to do something you really have to do yourself in the end. Buy a few basic tools, which you should have anyway, download a copy of Easton's Tuning Guide, and learn to do it yourself. It's not hard to leanrn how to adjust an allen-head screw. Righty-tighty, lefty-loosey.

A little common sense go a long way, too. Think before you make adjustments. Measure where you started from so you can always move back and start over.


----------



## myrmidon

bfisher said:


> I've been shooting for so long that my shoulders are worn out. I've worked and hung out in various shops over the years. I've never had a bow in a shop for any repairs or anything else.
> 
> From what I've learned over those decades is that a shop can not TUNE a bow for YOU. Everybody shoots a bow slightly different. Everybody has a slightly different draw length that works best for them. A shop can, therefore, set the bow up, mounting the rest and other accessories. They can set centershot and nock point height. Then YOU must be the shooter when the tuning comes into play.
> 
> If you do the tuning at the shop someone may be there to help you make various adjustments, but YOU must be the shooter. They can go ahead and shoot the bow and tune it, and when you shoot it it may be slightly "not tuned" for your style. So what was the point?
> 
> My point is, why pay someone to do something you really have to do yourself in the end. Buy a few basic tools, which you should have anyway, download a copy of Easton's Tuning Guide, and learn to do it yourself. It's not hard to leanrn how to adjust an allen-head screw. Righty-tighty, lefty-loosey.
> 
> A little common sense go a long way, too. Think before you make adjustments. Measure where you started from so you can always move back and start over.


GOOD RELIABLE , FROM THE HEART INFO ! BIG DITTO HERE!! Nothing Like good old" self reliance" !:set1_signs009:


----------



## Deezlin

I tend to agree with bfisher, but I don't know, if everyone has the expertise to tune their own bow. It is the same basic question which came first the chicken or the egg. If you are mechanically inclined, then with a few simple instruments and good DVD such as LeEarl's, you can do most of your basic tuning. But, you need a little shooting skill to be able to do some fine tuning.

Fortunately, one nice thing about most bows. Even if they aren't in tune they tend to group pretty tight, anyway. Once you have achieved reasonable tight groupings, they you might want to consider some finer tuning on your own.

I'd don't know what the average cost is for tuning. I don't pay these type of prices and probably wouldn't. Most extreme hobbiest get to this point, though.


----------



## AKRuss

Many good thoughts and info above. I purhase most of my gear from the same pro-shop and do not get charged for such work. They setup a new bow for you or change strings and cables or whatever. The tuning work is part of the purchase price of each item and the prices seem fair. I've recently gotten into tuning and do a much better job of it myself but then I'm spending as many hours/days as needed to get things just right. No pro-shop could stay in business and spend as much time on tuning as I do on my own gear.


----------



## Deanr

*Too Bad*

Too Bad you're not in Virginia. I would have you come to my shop and I would tune your equipment like Bfisher said it should be. I don't think you should have to do things your self to get them done right. I'll do them for you because I know that when it comes time to get something new you will come to me to buy it. That is what great customer service is about.


----------



## A142R

when i think of tuning a bow i think more of cam lean and timings, not center shot on an arrow rest...


----------



## Colorado_Hunter

A142R said:


> when i think of tuning a bow i think more of cam lean and timings, not center shot on an arrow rest...


I know it's all tied together but I was thinking the same thing. When someone says tune I'm thinking cable twists ect. Center shot/arrow rest is bow set up to me.


----------

